# Can Bus Codesys 3.5



## Eric123 (22 Februar 2020)

Moin
Ich habe einen Raspberry pi mit Pixtend Steuerung. Ich möchte die Can Bus Schnittstelle in Codesys nutzen. Habe die schnittstelle in Raspian bereits angelegt und kann da auch Daten über CanBus empfangen. Aber ich komme jetzt nicht weiter mit der Einbindung in Codesys. Ich muss diverse Daten aus dem Can Bus auslesen und will die Werte dann in Codesys nutzen. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen. 
MFG Eric!


----------



## Mobi (23 Februar 2020)

Was ist denn mit der Appnote PDF die man über Google findet, hilft die nicht weiter?


----------



## Eric123 (23 Februar 2020)

Nein irgendwie nicht. Hab es so gemacht wie da beschrieben.Brauche ja nur den Can bus Slave bekomme dann aber eine Fehlermeldung kein Treiber gefunden Busfehler.


----------



## swisstriathlet94 (22 August 2022)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich stehe aktuell beim gleichen Problem an, jedoch habe ich einen Raspberry PI 4 und eine Can-Bus Schnittstelle (PI CAN3) auf den Raspberry gesteckt. Komme nun aber mit der Implementierung bei Codesys nicht weiter.

Kannst mir jemand dabei weiterhelfen?

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Frohnius (22 August 2022)

findes du mit ifconfig den can bus als netzwerkinterface ? meinst als can0  ...


----------



## Frohnius (22 August 2022)

und codesys braucht noch ein file ...

/var/opt/codesys/rts_set_baud.sh

mit dem inhalt:

#!/bin/sh
BITRATE=`expr $2 \\* 1000`
ifconfig $1 down
echo ip link set $1 type can bitrate $BITRATE
ip link set $1 type can bitrate $BITRATE
ifconfig $1 up

als root .. und chmod +x nicht vergessen .. nach neustart sollte das gehen 

ist länger her, dass ich das mal für jemanden gemacht habe .. und hier die anleitung gefunden ...









						Einrichtung CAN-Bus für Codesys unter Raspbian
					

Einrichtung des CAN-Bus bzw. CANopen unter Raspbian Stretch / Buster für den Betrieb mit der RasPiLC-Platine und Codesys




					www.raspilc.de


----------



## swisstriathlet94 (22 August 2022)

Vielen Dank - die Schnittstelle sehe ich nun, aber im Codesys komme ich nicht weiter, was ich da auswählen muss.


----------



## Frohnius (23 August 2022)

Eigentlich musst du nur Schnittstelle / device hinzufügen, Parameter einstellen...


----------



## swisstriathlet94 (24 August 2022)

Ich muss mich korrigieren, ich sehe die Schnittstelle immer erst nach einem Neustart, wenn ich die Baudrate über das Putty gesetzt habe.
Wie kann ich diese fix hinterlegen?


----------



## swisstriathlet94 (25 August 2022)

Sry Bitrate nicht Baudrate


----------



## Frohnius (26 August 2022)

also du führst das script rts_set_baud.sh device bitrate manuell aus und alles klappt .. 

dann gibt es verschiedene möglichkeiten ...

bin mir jetzt nicht sicher - aber müsste ein 8er debian sein ...

was immer geht:

mit sudo nano die datei /etc/crontab bearbeiten und am ende einfügen 

@reboot root /pfad/script device bitrate 

somit wird das nach jedem reboot ausgeführt ...

ansonsten .. 
und das ist systemabhängig ...
/etc/init.d ... dort das script reinkopieren 
oder wenns neuer als 8er debian ist ...
war das in der /etc/rc.local einzubauen


----------



## swisstriathlet94 (26 August 2022)

Dieses Skript sagt mir aktuell nichts. 
Aktuell setze ich die Bitrate manuell über das Putty mit folgendem Befehl:
*sudo /sbin/ip link set can0 up type can bitrate 500000*


----------



## Frohnius (28 August 2022)

Dann mach dir ein textfile:

1 Zeile #!/bin/sh
Dann dein Befehl den du über putti... 

Chmod +x filename und automatisch starten lassen... 
Zb über die crontab


----------

